# Aaaargh! My eyes!



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I dare you to watch the two videos on this page (let alone look at the pics) without cringing.

The Importance Of Training (This Is NOT It) - The Firearm Blog

Try to count the mistakes - you will need more than fingers-and-toes for this.

No - I will NOT give you back your 5 minutes.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The little fat guy should know better. The little girls are victims of his ignorance.
Goldwing
P.S. Sail, where did you find this tripe?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> The little fat guy should know better. The little girls are victims of his ignorance.
> Goldwing
> P.S. Sail, where did you find this tripe?


I occasionally dip into The Firearm Blog, but this particular piece was brought to my attention by some other liberal gun-nuts.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> The little fat guy should know better. The little girls are victims of his ignorance.
> Goldwing
> P.S. Sail, where did you find this tripe?


Did you watch the second video, of their "Grand Master?" <shudder...>


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Did you watch the second video, of their "Grand Master?" <shudder...>


No, the first one was more than plenty.
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> No, the first one was more than plenty.
> Goldwing


Then you missed the really GOOD sh!t (and that last word is more than descriptive...)


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Where did I put the "Eye Bleach"? Ahhhhhhh.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

We should be thankful for these people. They do the rest of us a great service by visually clarifying the difference between "normal" and "not normal, weird, strange" and "just plain wacko".

However, we also need to be vigilant to make sure that we point out to the rest of the world that these folks are in no way representative of the average gun owner. These are the "lunatic fringe".


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh boy. They watch too many ninja and Kill Bill movies.

You folks are right. The number of mistakes and outright bad technique is dumbfounding. And they probably honestly believe that they have perfected a valuable and solid skill in the use of a handgun.

There is no way that man is going to get to an advanced belt in a serious martial arts... at least when I studied Tae Kwon Do over 40 years ago. With that belly... well let's just say that none of the higher belts were overweight.

This man was my instructor and I have nothing but the highest respect for him. He was tough, but he was excellent and unrelenting. I am so pleased to see that he is still at it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Could someone please tell me what the point is, of the "fall down into the 'come rape me' position" while exhausting your ammunition by shooting wildly?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I think I shall incorporate some of these drills into my next class... I really liked the shoot over the shoulder (while retreating) without looking technique. 

The fancy footwork was enlightening as well... I obviously need to update my drills.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Could someone please tell me what the point is, of the "fall down into the 'come rape me' position" while exhausting your ammunition by shooting wildly?


I gots nothing.... Beats me, too.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The ONLY reason to be shooting from your back is if you tripped or slipped...and fell down. It should not be a firing position you purposely get into or a position you want to be in. 

But what do I know... these guys are the experts.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> The ONLY reason to be shooting from your back is if you tripped or slipped...and fell down. It should not be a firing position you purposely get into or a position you want to be in.
> 
> But what do I know... these guys are the experts.


I don't relish the thought of my head hitting the road as hard as theirs were hitting the mats.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Sail, that's the only way to know if you're doing it right though. 

No pain, no gain brotha.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Sail, that's the only way to know if you're doing it right though.
> 
> No pain, no gain brotha.


Do THAT one "right" enough and you'll be out cold.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Just beyond words


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Slo-mo David Lee Roth on the second link. Where is this? Do they dump mass quantities of lead in the water upstream?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Stop encouraging me to click on the link - I don't want to see things that can't be unseen.


----------



## frgood (Aug 27, 2013)

I thought it was a good laugh. 

No way can this be serious. Although If ever engaged with this guy, he would win as I would fall over laughing.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Can you imagine seeing your children in the video? It would be hard to restrain me from teaching the instructor how hard his head can actually hit that mat. :buttkick:
Goldwing


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My kid is more tactical with his Nerf guns than this clown.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

goldwing said:


> Can you imagine seeing your children in the video? :buttkick:
> Goldwing


In a word, NO!


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

*unbelievable*

reminds me of when Kip and Napoleon visit Rexkwondo's dojo


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Could someone please tell me what the point is, of the "fall down into the 'come rape me' position" while exhausting your ammunition by shooting wildly?


But where was the urinate in your pants or vomit to turn the rapist off part, did I miss it?


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

I've seen 'em before! This was the ultimate selfie, and again proves that you can't fix stupid.


----------

